# Customs Hell!!



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

As of today, my car will have been in customs for 4 Weeks!!! That's right....4 weeks! And it's still there! I called Harms today and told me that they "randomly" pick cars to go through thorough screening, and it looks like my car is the lucky winner! So it's now been 7weeks since dropoff in Munich for a NJ redelivery. And my car isn't even in VPC yet!!! So I'm looking at probably 9 weeks to have my car redelivered to my NJ dealership! THis means I have to make another full months payment with no car!  

Any suggestions on my next course of action??


----------



## 2nynbak (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine was dropped off 6 and a half weeks ago and I was called by BMWNA today to tell me that both bumpers are going to be replaced and the car will probably be shipped to the dealer a week from today. Enough said.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Contact your CA and see if they can find out why there's a delay.Most of the time,the car has some type of damage,whether you did it,or didn't know it was done or maybe in shipping.If you had a chip in the windshield,they're going to replace it and normally they have to order the parts.We only email the port when it goes beyond the normal time period,otherwise they would be getting tons of emails and wouldn't have time to fix the vehicles.


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Man, I realize that you only hear about the damaged ones, but it sure seems like these little dings, scratches and dents happen a lot. That's got to be a cost driver for BMW (as well as a source of frustration for us ED buyers). I guess BMW can't really control how the friendly merchant marine fleet and cargo truck drivers load and ship cars, but it seems like there's a technology breakthrough just waiting to happen. Any entrepeneurs out there?


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

IrvRobinson said:


> Contact your CA and see if they can find out why there's a delay.Most of the time,the car has some type of damage,whether you did it,or didn't know it was done or maybe in shipping.If you had a chip in the windshield,they're going to replace it and normally they have to order the parts.We only email the port when it goes beyond the normal time period,otherwise they would be getting tons of emails and wouldn't have time to fix the vehicles.


My car isn't even at the point where I'd know if it has any damage. It's still in customs (4 weeks now). Once it gets to VPC, then I'll know if it needs repair. And if it does need repair...I'm looking at a 10+ week re delivery. Absolutely ridiculous. The rep at BMWNA emailed the port and they told her that it is still in customs. My car is actuallly the only car left from my boat still in customs.

If I saw this coming, I would have never done ED...and probably never will after this experience. :tsk:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Raz5219 said:


> My car isn't even at the point where I'd know if it has any damage. It's still in customs (4 weeks now). Once it gets to VPC, then I'll know if it needs repair. And if it does need repair...I'm looking at a 10+ week re delivery. Absolutely ridiculous. The rep at BMWNA emailed the port and they told her that it is still in customs. My car is actuallly the only car left from my boat still in customs.
> 
> If I saw this coming, I would have never done ED...and probably never will after this experience. :tsk:


Damn, I'm sorry about what's happening. What I don't get is why they're holding it for 4 weeks now (and counting). Did they take the damn thing apart??? Let me know when you pick up, let's go for coffee.


----------



## vase330 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Damage happens to non-ED cars too.*

Yeah just not as many people waiting on non-ED cars, so they don't get as antsy. Well think about it, its summer time and these customs guys are government employees. Hmmmm, they take vacations you know, so I bet you they are a little short handed when waether smiles on us. Now have you ever worked at government office?:dunno: If you have you might be able to imagine why all the delay. Not anyones maliciousness mind you. But, damn my cars been there since July 5th. Was hoping to get it this weekend, so you guys are not giving me much hope here. Aaaaarghhhhhhhh! Give us our cars!!!!


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

cvb said:


> Man, I realize that you only hear about the damaged ones, but it sure seems like these little dings, scratches and dents happen a lot. That's got to be a cost driver for BMW (as well as a source of frustration for us ED buyers). I guess BMW can't really control how the friendly merchant marine fleet and cargo truck drivers load and ship cars, but it seems like there's a technology breakthrough just waiting to happen. Any entrepeneurs out there?


My son worked on a boat that did runs through Bremerhaven.

http://www.mannlines.ee/297ior.jpg

Thats one overhead. The buildings you see at the bottom are like parking garages.

Since then, I've learned a lot about actual shipping.

The "cargo" is never handled by the shipping company. It's all union, dock people that do the loading and unloading. Once the cargo is loaded, certain members of the crew go through and check each and every car. They make sure the keys are in place (yeah some times they aren't there) and of course, make a note of any damage. This is for good reason because the actual loading is like watching traffic pull out of a parking lot after a big football game. He said it's nuts the way they drive these things on and was nearly hit a few times the first day.

He's got pics of weird stuff, like some used piece of crap minivan sandwiched between a couple of Porsches, or a camper that didn't clear the beam and was crammed stuck underneath.

Once the ship's cargo is inventoried, the holds are sealed. No one can get down there, and if a seal is found broken, it's a mess to straighten out with customs.

Upon entry into US waters, they are subject to a random stop and search. This takes hours, and has been occuring more frequently over the last two years - all for reasons anyone with any knowledge of current events can figure out. Regardless, they rarely are off schedule.

Then there is the unloading - which can get as nuts as the loading. Then there's more searches at the same time, and if anything is wrong or found out of sync, everything gets scrutinized. They've gone through trunks, under the hoods, inside and out, everything down to a single crate and the crew members passports.

During the end of his last cruise earlier this year, he said there were a lot of authorities, not just customs, waiting when they made port. They wouldn't let him take pictures. No one told him what they were doing, but they went through that ship so diliberatly he felt they were looking for something particular.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Raz5219 said:


> As of today, my car will have been in customs for 4 Weeks!!! That's right....4 weeks! And it's still there! I called Harms today and told me that they "randomly" pick cars to go through thorough screening, and it looks like my car is the lucky winner! So it's now been 7weeks since dropoff in Munich for a NJ redelivery. And my car isn't even in VPC yet!!! So I'm looking at probably 9 weeks to have my car redelivered to my NJ dealership! THis means I have to make another full months payment with no car!
> 
> Any suggestions on my next course of action??


Certainly does sound suspicious. Chances are someone at the port or on ship used your vehicle to stash contraband. When the drug sniffing dogs discovered something suspicious the customs agents decided to take apart each panel for a more thorough search. Now if you accept that bogus explanation you probably also erroneously believe that UPS parcels can't be tracked once they are shipped.

:dunno:


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

That is really unfortunate -- I feel your pain. 

I sure hope that BMW can expedite your VPC process to compensate somewhat, given the long times that many have spent there this summer (2-4 weeks+). Might want to ask about that, otherwise you could be up in the 11-12 week range. Yikes. :yikes:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Remember the wonderful movie French Connection or recently Breach??? They took the cars apart panel by panel to examine it. I am sure they are putting in back in now. 

Frankly, sometimes it does take some pushing. Talk to BMW to see if they can help expedite things a little. Remember this is not an one time process. You probably have to call 3 ro 4 times. Persistent my friend.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> Contact your CA and see if they can find out why there's a delay.Most of the time,the car has some type of damage,whether you did it,or didn't know it was done or maybe in shipping.





Raz5219 said:


> As of today, my car will have been in customs for 4 Weeks!!! That's right....4 weeks! And it's still there! I called Harms today and told me that they "randomly" pick cars to go through thorough screening, and it looks like my car is the lucky winner! So it's now been 7weeks since dropoff in Munich for a NJ redelivery. And my car isn't even in VPC yet!!!


The OP clearly stated his car hasn't reached the VDC, and is in customs right now. So the CA will not be able to do find out very much.

A few cars are singled out by customs for a more in-depth inspection - this is correct information and while rare, happens.

This is perhaps the first report on this forum, however, of this happening, at least in recent times.

To the OP, have you heard anything further or spoken to anyone at BMW NA? I would also try calling Harms directly since they, not BMW, are your broker.


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

Raz5219 said:


> As of today, my car will have been in customs for 4 Weeks!!! That's right....4 weeks! And it's still there! I called Harms today and told me that they "randomly" pick cars to go through thorough screening, and it looks like my car is the lucky winner! So it's now been 7weeks since dropoff in Munich for a NJ redelivery. And my car isn't even in VPC yet!!! So I'm looking at probably 9 weeks to have my car redelivered to my NJ dealership! THis means I have to make another full months payment with no car!
> 
> Any suggestions on my next course of action??


You live in NY... surely you can find some friendly wise guys to spring the car for ya.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jspira said:


> The OP clearly stated his car hasn't reached the VDC, and is in customs right now. So the CA will not be able to do find out very much.
> 
> A few cars are singled out by customs for a more in-depth inspection - this is correct information and while rare, happens.
> 
> ...


Jonathan..I've been calling BMWNA, and Harms on a daily basis to the point where they know who I am as soon as they answer. I sent emails to the manager at Euro Delivery at BMWNA, but nothing can be done. She did assure me that my car will be expedited once at VPC. By this I'm hoping my car will be the serviced the same day it gets into the hands of BMW from customs. I don't even know if there's any damage to be fixed. The car was perfect when I dropped off in Munich, but there's been a lot of reports of shipping damage being repaired lately. If there is damage, It'll def be over 10 weeks. I don't want to sound negative (assuming the worst before it happens), but at this point It's very difficult not to be. This has turned from being a great experience, to me wishing I never did this.

My friend who did ED with me had damage to be fixed, and he is picking his car up tomorrow from the dealership. My car isn't even out of customs yet! So I'm sure you can understand my frustration.

This really sux

btw: Called today, and still in customs. Don't the people in customs care that they have someones car for over a month?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Raz5219 said:


> btw: Called today, and still in customs. Don't the people in customs care that they have someones car for over a month?


I agree, this is really beyond the pale...

To answer your question, no the customs people don't really care. Sadly...


----------



## 2nynbak (Jan 28, 2007)

Jspira said:


> I agree, this is really beyond the pale...
> 
> To answer your question, no the customs people don't really care. Sadly...


Why don't you call the Newark Customs office up and see if they can tell you what is going on with your car. I know the BMWNA reps are not going to do it because they told me they wouldn't call about my car. The office number is 973-368 6100 maybe they will check into it for you if you explain your long wait. My car is going to be two weeks from when Customs released it to when BMW ships it to the dealer and it was in Customs almost as long as yours so don't assume it will be at your dealer in a few days after Customs releases it.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

2nynbak said:


> Mine was dropped off 6 and a half weeks ago and I was called by BMWNA today to tell me that both bumpers are going to be replaced and the car will probably be shipped to the dealer a week from today. Enough said.


I'm in the same boat but just need rear bumper. As of yesterday the part was "ON ORDER". BMWNA said it would be done by the end of the week.


----------



## bobgarrity (Apr 15, 2007)

Your car has company in customs. Mine arrived in Newark 6/26/07 on the Freedom and is still in customs purgatory! I also do not have any info on damage at this point and I've had about the same response from nice people at BMWNA and the ED Desk; no news from customs and no forecasted release date. So my timeclock is based on paying for a 2008 550i sport at the end of April -- BMW has had MY MONEY 3 FULL MONTHS and I have ZIP! Thank goodness I still have a great 2003 540i M Sport.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

bobgarrity said:


> Your car has company in customs. Mine arrived in Newark 6/26/07 on the Freedom and is still in customs purgatory! I also do not have any info on damage at this point and I've had about the same response from nice people at BMWNA and the ED Desk; no news from customs and no forecasted release date. So my timeclock is based on paying for a 2008 550i sport at the end of April -- BMW has had MY MONEY 3 FULL MONTHS and I have ZIP! Thank goodness I still have a great 2003 540i M Sport.


Very interesting...Are you positive that your car is still in customs and not in VPC?? You should call up the US Harms office to make sure. I was told that I was the only car from Freedom still in customs. It may be a good idea for us to continue communicating if your car really still is in customs.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok this might help and might not... My son arrived in New York Sunday. He worked 2 years with Yang Ming and knows people in every port along the east coast and the gulf. I talked to him about 10 minutes ago as I was reading this board, and made mention of this thread. 

His first response was "welcome to the world we live in." I won't get into it all here, but there are dozens of legit reasons this is taking the time it is. Anyway, he's going to call a friend of his whose working Newark to see if he knows of anything unusual going on.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Niftster said:


> Ok this might help and might not... My son arrived in New York Sunday. He worked 2 years with Yang Ming and knows people in every port along the east coast and the gulf. I talked to him about 10 minutes ago as I was reading this board, and made mention of this thread.
> 
> His first response was "welcome to the world we live in." I won't get into it all here, but there are dozens of legit reasons this is taking the time it is. Anyway, he's going to call a friend of his whose working Newark to see if he knows of anything unusual going on.


Any info you could get would be most greatly appreciated! Please reply to this thread or PM me after. And if they happened to see a Space Gray/black coupe sitting around, could you have them push it out???? Just thought I'd try!


----------



## jadeddjay (Jan 4, 2007)

Niftster said:


> Ok this might help and might not... My son arrived in New York Sunday. He worked 2 years with Yang Ming and knows people in every port along the east coast and the gulf. I talked to him about 10 minutes ago as I was reading this board, and made mention of this thread.
> 
> His first response was "welcome to the world we live in." I won't get into it all here, but there are dozens of legit reasons this is taking the time it is. Anyway, he's going to call a friend of his whose working Newark to see if he knows of anything unusual going on.


i dont think its the acutal wait time thats bothering people so much as the lack of information. yea i am sure there are reasons for the delay but i just want to know whats going on. but the wait also sucks but i did ED expecting to wait. its just disheartening when i get different information from different sources regarding the whereabouts of my car.. for weeks.

but i would love to hear about any info you can dig up, thanks for mentioning that


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Daily update.

It is Day 34, and the car is still in customs.

I called customs today thanks to the number provided above. I have two exams that my car has to go through. Intensive exam and an enforcement exam. Even the customs guy said that 34 days is a way too long. He thought that maybe Harms didn't give in all the right paperwork for customs to release the car. He gave me the name and number of the Customs officer to talk to about this, but I didn't get him on the phone (left a message). The manager at Harms emailed me and assured me that all the necessary paperwork is in. Also, that they are calling and emailing customs daily to see what's going on. 

So after a few emails and a ton of calls, I'm in the same spot. 

I love ED!!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Well at least you have the details of what customs is doing (not that it speeds up the wait). 

Two exams. Unbelievable.:dunno:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Has BMWNA offered any type of compensation? Not that they are obligated to but at least to show that they empathize with you.


----------



## 2nynbak (Jan 28, 2007)

Raz5219 said:


> Daily update.
> 
> It is Day 34, and the car is still in customs.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the number worked out for you. I was about to call them myself the day I was informed my car had gone over to have its bumpers replaced. I was dissapointed to see that BMWNA seems to be afraid to call over to Customs to find out about the whereabouts of the cars. I was told, "you just don't call them" when I asked if BMW would call over and see why my car was taking so long. Then when I asked to find out about how long the BMW workers who were going to take to fix my car I was told that they didn't want to bother them because they were union and they did things at their own discretion and were very busy. Several days later I was told the car should be shipping out to the dealer next Monday. I do hope so.
As I said in another post I can't imagine how this system won't need a signifigant fix when the Welt opens and can support a big increase in deliveries to the East Coast. At the rate that Irv's PR is going he'll fill the system up himself.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

There is proposed legislation to increase scrutiny of all imports. Let's hope that it comes with an increase of efficency. The fact hat cars direct from the factory are processed faster by customs than the EDs would seem to indicate otherwise though.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

I was told through a contact at BMWNA that Customs is examining every single ED car individually, and that they don't give BMW any information. Rumor is that they found some kind of contraband in an ED car (not necessarily a BMW) and have increased scrutiny. (Must have been the dirty laundry that a poster once talked about leaving in his trunk). My car is a direct-ship to replace the one damaged by hail last month, and it too will have to undergo this even though it has never been driven. :dunno:


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

Raz5219 said:


> Daily update.
> 
> It is Day 34, and the car is still in customs.
> 
> ...


Wow.

This all really seems ridiculous. Don't you wonder what the "enforcement exam" might turn up that the "intensive exam" missed?

At least it sounds like BMW is sympathetic and on top of it, as much as they can be. Here's to hoping your VPC stay is short! For you "ED" has ended up meaning "Endless Delay"...


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mac Daddy said:


> Wow.
> 
> This all really seems ridiculous. Don't you wonder what the "enforcement exam" might turn up that the "intensive exam" missed?
> 
> At least it sounds like BMW is sympathetic and on top of it, as much as they can be. Here's to hoping your VPC stay is short! For you "ED" has ended up meaning "Endless Delay"...


Ridiculous is an understatement to say the least. 
I try not to think about what customs may be doing to my car right now, because it just gets me really heated. Whatever the exams are, there's nothing I can do. Harms says they are on top of it, and so does BMW. Theres' no way the customs agent willl call me back, so I'm SOL. BMW said they will expedite the VDC, but I don't know what that means. will the normal 2 weeks be 1 week? Don't know. And if there's damage, that can't be expedited since parts need to be ordered. As you can see, at this point, I'm expecting the worst before it happens. I've pretty much just given up.

It's safe to say that I will never do ED again. I can't see myself being happy when I finally get the car (In 2010). Anyone want to take over a lease on a 07 BMW 335 coupe?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear this. If customs is going to start searching every car, this affects us all. 

As a guess I think one exam has to do with importing the car. Is this car legal to import to the US. Does it meet DOT and EPA. Is the paperwork in order. That sort of crap. The other exam is looking for things that don't belong. That is the one I wouldn't want them doing to my car.

But instead of guessing, there has to be someone at customs who could tell you.

Have you thought about calling your congressman's office?. A call to the local customs office from a congressman might get you some answers. If nothing else congress should know what is going on. We need more customs agents.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

As someone who has waited through customs delay and used this forum to complain I'd like to add an apology. If you think that the wars are a legitimate effoft to thwart terrorism or a tragic blunder the fact is that there are Americans bleeding and worse over there. Many of whom subscribe to these forums. Should we really be complaining that our luxury cars are being delayed at customs as part of the same effort to make this country more secure?
The point has been made often that the burden of this fight is not shared by those us at home. Let's not complain too much about our "sacrifice".
I hope that I haven't offended anyone as this is not adressed to any particular poster or posters.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Daily update - Friday July 27, 2007

Well, after 34 grueling days of "Custom's hell", my car was finally released to BMW at 11:02 AM this morning. I confirmed this with Customs, Harms and BMWNA. Today being Friday, The VDC process will start on monday and as I'm told, it will be expedited as much as possible. I still don't know if there is any shipping damage, but I will find this out also on Monday morning. If no damage, I'll hopefully get the car end of next week. If there is damage..then another two weeks. Everyone please keep your fingers crossed and hope for no damage. At least now BMW has control over when the car is ready.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Raz5219 said:


> Daily update - Friday July 27, 2007
> 
> Well, after 34 grueling days of "Custom's hell", my car was finally released to BMW at 11:02 AM this morning. I confirmed this with Customs, Harms and BMWNA. Today being Friday, The VDC process will start on monday and as I'm told, it will be expedited as much as possible. I still don't know if there is any shipping damage, but I will find this out also on Monday morning. If no damage, I'll hopefully get the car end of next week. If there is damage..then another two weeks. Everyone please keep your fingers crossed and hope for no damage. At least now BMW has control over when the car is ready.


Now, the really important question is "did they find the drugs?"... Don't you feel secure with such a superior protection provided by the brave people of US customs?

Seriously, congrats! I hope you will see your car very soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

bimmer_fam said:


> Now, the really important question is "did they find the drugs?"... Don't you feel secure with such a superior protection provided by the brave people of US customs?.....


Well, a bit more secure than if they weren't checking. You know there are other things besides drugs that can be hidden in cars.
But now that they have your name, you can expect that on your next ED they will probably disassemble your car and deliver all of the parts for you to put back together on your lawn.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Fredric said:


> Well, a bit more secure than if they weren't checking. You know there are other things besides drugs that can be hidden in cars.
> But now that they have your name, you can expect that on your next ED they will probably disassemble your car and deliver all of the parts for you to put back together on your lawn.


Thanks for an "eye opener"!!! I did not know they check for things other than drugs...:bigpimp:

Yeah, they have my forum name...and my tax dollars too... Plus I'm on the West Coast, so I don't give a rat's ars about what information they have regarding me in Jersey...:rofl:


----------



## Bavaria330 (Jun 28, 2006)

RAZ, I'm glad your ordeal is over with customs, I hope you get you car soon.

Can you post the contact numbers for Customs, ETC, and what is the best way to go about the inquiry prosses with them? for future people who may experience "customs Hell"

Also Did they gave you a reason for the delay?


----------



## jammat (Jul 26, 2006)

VIZSLA said:


> As someone who has waited through customs delay and used this forum to complain I'd like to add an apology. If you think that the wars are a legitimate effoft to thwart terrorism or a tragic blunder the fact is that there are Americans bleeding and worse over there. Many of whom subscribe to these forums. Should we really be complaining that our luxury cars are being delayed at customs as part of the same effort to make this country more secure?
> The point has been made often that the burden of this fight is not shared by those us at home. Let's not complain too much about our "sacrifice".
> I hope that I haven't offended anyone as this is not adressed to any particular poster or posters.


+1


----------



## Wil325 (Dec 19, 2004)

Raz5219 said:


> It's safe to say that I will never do ED again. I can't see myself being happy when I finally get the car (In 2010). Anyone want to take over a lease on a 07 BMW 335 coupe?


I'm not 100% certain, but I think if you order your next BMW your car will still end up on the same boat, meaning you might experience the same type of delay. Consequently, I don't think ED has anything to do with delays. Rather, I think it is part of the "shipping" process and I think this process is the same anytime a car is shipped from Europe. It makes no difference if you dropped it off or BMW did. The car is still shipped. Therefore, I might suggest that you only purchase your future BMW's from the dealer's lot. That way, you know the car is already there.

Good luck, and I hope your car arrives soon!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Wil325 said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I think if you order your next BMW your car will still end up on the same boat, meaning you might experience the same type of delay. Consequently, I don't think ED has anything to do with delays. Rather, I think it is part of the "shipping" process and I think this process is the same anytime a car is shipped from Europe. It makes no difference if you dropped it off or BMW did. The car is still shipped. Therefore, I might suggest that you only purchase your future BMW's from the dealer's lot. That way, you know the car is already there.


Please be careful when posting misleading and incorrect information which others might take to be correct. Your entire post is simply incorrect (except for where you say you are not 100% certain) and I've highlighted the most egregious statements so that others will take heed and pay them no mind. Did you read all of the posts in this thread? :dunno:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Wil325 said:


> I'm not 100% certain, but I think if you order your next BMW your car will still end up on the same boat, meaning you might experience the same type of delay. Consequently, *I don't think ED has anything to do with delays.* Rather, I think it is part of the "shipping" process and I think this process is the same anytime a car is shipped from Europe. It makes no difference if you dropped it off or BMW did. The car is still shipped. Therefore, I might suggest that you only purchase your future BMW's from the dealer's lot. That way, you know the car is already there.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope your car arrives soon!


Actually ED has everything to do with the delay. Cars ordered for US delivery clear customs in a couple of days, they do not go through the same scrutiny that ED cars do, since they come straight from the factory. I was on Integrity which docked June 17, and I've seen posts of US deliveries taking place within a week. My ED delivery meanwhile is still MIA, 6 weeks since docking, 9 weeks since drop-off...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Actually, non-privately owned vehicles clear customs electronically while at sea. Minor exceptions not withstanding, they go straight from the vessel to the VDC.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Actually, non-privately owned vehicles clear customs electronically while at sea. Minor exceptions not withstanding, they go straight from the vessel to the VDC.


Exactly, the reason for my delay is entirely an ED issue. Since I already took delivery in Germany, the car is deemed as being privately owned rather than a brand new dealer car. This prompts more scrutiny by US customs..and in turn more delays.

Thanks to everyone who wished me well during this long and arduous wait. I'm not there yet, but at least it's moving now.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Raz5219 said:


> Exactly, the reason for my delay is entirely an ED issue. Since I already took delivery in Germany, the car is deemed as being privately owned rather than a brand new dealer car. This prompts more scrutiny by US customs..and in turn more delays.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who wished me well during this long and arduous wait. I'm not there yet, but at least it's moving now.


Do you think the countries your car visited and/or your drop off point had anything to do with why your car received more scrutiny. Do you suspect your ethnicity or any alien registration status had anything to do with the delay? Otherwise, my guess is that it is more likely that as alluded to above there are random checks and you just got the unluck of the draw. Also this may be more a problem for deliveries going through customs on the East coast? Curious if Fox was also an East Coast delivery?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Northcar said:


> Do you think the countries your car visited and/or your drop off point had anything to do with why your car received more scrutiny. Do you suspect your ethnicity or any alien registration status had anything to do with the delay?


It could also be mud or insects.

Regulations require no importation of foreign soil, seed or insects. Cars are supposed to be spotless. Zero dirt anywhere.

If BMW isn't cleaning the cars, customs can put a hold on a dirty car. This is more likely to happen if there is some soft of disease scare in a country your car has been to. Bird Flu, Bovine TB . . .


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

Northcar said:


> Do you think the countries your car visited and/or your drop off point had anything to do with why your car received more scrutiny. Do you suspect your ethnicity or any alien registration status had anything to do with the delay? Otherwise, my guess is that it is more likely that as alluded to above there are random checks and you just got the unluck of the draw. Also this may be more a problem for deliveries going through customs on the East coast? Curious if Fox was also an East Coast delivery?


The countries I visited and dropoff had nothing to do with the extra scrutiny my car received. I did the ED with a friend who got the same car as me and drove in the same exact places as me. We even had pretty much the same mileage on our cars. His car didn't get held up at customs and actually took redelivery middle of last week (he even had damage to be repaired). My car just got to the VDC. As far as ethnicity (I'm south asian), I suppose this is always a possibility, but there's no way to actually prove that. Although, it's the only reason that makes sense in my mind. Other than that, it really is random.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> It could also be mud or insects.
> 
> Regulations require no importation of foreign soil, seed or insects. Cars are supposed to be spotless. Zero dirt anywhere.
> 
> If BMW isn't cleaning the cars, customs can put a hold on a dirty car. This is more likely to happen if there is some soft of disease scare in a country your car has been to. Bird Flu, Bovine TB . . .


That's an interesting thought, but then my friend whose car had the same (if not more) dead bugs didn't get held up. But it could definitely be a reason for some cars being held up.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Every so often customs singles out a random car for intensive inspection. This is, from what I was told, as random as it could be in terms of vehicle and not related to the owner.


----------



## Wil325 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jspira said:


> Please be careful when posting misleading and incorrect information which others might take to be correct. Your entire post is simply incorrect (except for where you say you are not 100% certain) and I've highlighted the most egregious statements so that others will take heed and pay them no mind. Did you read all of the posts in this thread? :dunno:


I was simply trying my best to add some potential and additional insight. I was wrong and I am sorry for that. Hopefully I'll do better next time. Thank you for the correction.

Sincerely,

Wil


----------



## OnOn (Sep 24, 2004)

My buddy and I finally recieved redelivery of our cars from Freedom yesterday! A little more than 8 weeks from drop-off to redelivery. His had a yellow triangle sticker on it saying..."Freedom: Customs Hold". What an understatement.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

OnOn said:


> My buddy and I finally recieved redelivery of our cars from Freedom yesterday! A little more than 8 weeks from drop-off to redelivery. His had a yellow triangle sticker on it saying..."Freedom: Customs Hold". What an understatement.


Wow, looks like I wasn't the only one. My car was expedited and should be at the dealer by tomorrow for pickup. What an endeavor this was. Never again though, this I can vow.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Raz5219 said:


> Never again though, this I can vow.


Isn't this overreacting a bit? Sure I'd be upset if my car took in excess of 8 weeks for redelivery, by when you factor in the significant savings that you realized - hell I saved nearly $6000 off of U.S. MSRP on my new 335 convertible - the delay is a small price to pay. In addition, your wait is atypical (absent damage). Redelivery of my first ED took 4 weeks to the day and my second took less than 6 weeks - and that was over Christmas.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

caveatesq said:


> Isn't this overreacting a bit? Sure I'd be upset if my car took in excess of 8 weeks for redelivery, by when you factor in the significant savings that you realized - hell I saved nearly $6000 off of U.S. MSRP on my new 335 convertible - the delay is a small price to pay. In addition, your wait is atypical (absent damage). Redelivery of my first ED took 4 weeks to the day and my second took less than 6 weeks - and that was over Christmas.


I think you have to go through this long a wait to really appreciate Raz5219's feelings.

I know because I happen to be going through a very similar thing. I dropped my car almost 10 weeks ago. I patiently waited 8 weeks, after that time I started getting itchy, like Raz. I get in touch with my CA, he said VPC got the car and will fix it in a couple of *days *(bumper scratch) - this was *2 weeks ago*! He's been unable to get any more updates since then or to find out why the car's status has not changed. For me, it's this lack of information (apparently even within the BMWNA corporation) that makes the redelivery process a very disappointing experience.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

caveatesq said:


> Isn't this overreacting a bit? Sure I'd be upset if my car took in excess of 8 weeks for redelivery, by when you factor in the significant savings that you realized - hell I saved nearly $6000 off of U.S. MSRP on my new 335 convertible - the delay is a small price to pay. In addition, your wait is atypical (absent damage). Redelivery of my first ED took 4 weeks to the day and my second took less than 6 weeks - and that was over Christmas.


Nope, not overreacting one bit. BMW has a lot of leg work to do in order to improve the availability of information to their customers. I was expecting 5 weeks, but when that became 9+, I was not a happy cutomer. Especially the fact that my friend who did ED with me has been driving his car for 2 weeks now. And here I am with nothing. The more time that goes by without a car, the more your savings is reduced. In the end, you just about break even. ED is not for people who are looking to save money. It's about the experience. My trip expereince was great, but this customs hold and has outweighed the experience at this point. So therefore, no more ED's for me.



the_fox said:


> I think you have to go through this long a wait to really appreciate Raz5219's feelings.
> 
> I know because I happen to be going through a very similar thing. I dropped my car almost 10 weeks ago. I patiently waited 8 weeks, after that time I started getting itchy, like Raz. I get in touch with my CA, he said VPC got the car and will fix it in a couple of *days *(bumper scratch) - this was *2 weeks ago*! He's been unable to get any more updates since then or to find out why the car's status has not changed. For me, it's this lack of information (apparently even within the BMWNA corporation) that makes the redelivery process a very disappointing experience.


Wow, I can't believe it's been even longer for you then me! I def feel for you, as this experience is not good at all. I suggest calling BMWNA, and talking to a manager and get them to expedite the VPC as much as they can. Your CA is pretty much useless in this process. Go right to the source (BMWNA) and see what they can do. But if there is damage to be fixed, there's only so much that can be done. Stay on top of them daily but try not to let it get to you. I know it's easier said than done!


----------



## palmster (Mar 1, 2007)

BMWFS has some nerve charging a money factor add-on for a ED lease. They claim it's for them to cover the 1 month you are waiting for the car to be delivered, that they are so kindly giving you a grace period on. I have extensively read every thread on this website, now that I too am in ED waiting hell. Seems to me that either the money factor add-on should be dropped or they extend the grace period on the lease commencements from 30 days to 60 days. If BMW has any cares about it's customers who spend better part of a year from the start of their decision process to actual delivery, they would factor in the state of today's reality, which is long waits at Customs! No more excuses BMW, make some changes to your ED program to better the customer experience.. 

The apparent growing queue of dissatisfied ED buyers is indicative to me that it is not worth the 5k discount on invoice, higher lease money factors which give dealers a chance to rip you for another .0004 mark-up, and an extremely excessive wait time after Munich pick-up.. One way to make BMW Dealers selling this program more responsive and pro-active for their clients is to make ED programs they sell, count against their yearly delivery allotments.


----------



## lizhnik (Jan 26, 2007)

palmster said:


> One way to make BMW Dealers selling this program more responsive and pro-active for their clients is to make ED programs they sell, count against their yearly delivery allotments.


Why would you want to do that? :dunno: That wouldn't speed up redelivery. That probably wouldn't improve the customer service aspect of the experience (well, unless the dealer survey also gets attached to the ED and the dealer gets money from that).

The only thing that would do is make the negotiation process more difficult and we'd all be buying our ED's at MSRP. I'm not sure that the slight improvement in customer service will be worth the significant additional cost.


----------



## palmster (Mar 1, 2007)

you must be a dealer or more experienced than I am at this.... I suspect when the ED progeam was introduced years ago, customs on re-delivery was very different! 

When you say cost, I am not only thinking monetarily, but opportunistically. By the time i receive my car (if I am lucky) I will have been dealing with my decision to go with BMW for half a year with no car in my posession. 

The entire cost including time and effort seems to me a bit far fetched, time is money and if you can afford a BMW you should take US delivery from the dealer! NOT ED!


----------



## palmster (Mar 1, 2007)

When considering all factors of cost, effort, admin etc... So far my cost savings has been a 200EUR bus tour to Neuschwanstein Castle! But then again I paid for gas and parking. 

Sorry for being bitter, but this wait on re-delivery is just ridiculous. First payment after the 30 day grace is due tomorrow and I have nothing to show for it, but a temporary liscense plate, a flashlight, a warning triange, and a first aid kit!


----------



## lizhnik (Jan 26, 2007)

palmster said:


> When you say cost, I am not only thinking monetarily, but opportunistically. By the time i receive my car (if I am lucky) I will have been dealing with my decision to go with BMW for half a year with no car in my posession.
> 
> The entire cost including time and effort seems to me a bit far fetched, time is money and if you can afford a BMW you should take US delivery from the dealer! NOT ED!


You're definitely right in that respect! It is pretty difficult to rationalize placing the order in March, only to finally take it home in August. There are definitely things that can be improved in the process, but it doesn't seem like those things are on the dealer end. The two areas with the longest wait times are the month before pickup, which is actually irrelevant considering how busy the ED center is and how far in advance you have to reserve a date. The other part is the stateside portion of the redelivery (customs and vpc). So, even if the dealers were more motivated financially to speed up the process, I don't think there's anything they could do about these things.

Or you can look at all of that as an excuse for me being cheap and trying to get my bmw at the lowest price possible, hehe. :angel:


----------



## palmster (Mar 1, 2007)

well then just be ready.. you get what you pay for! There is little savings in the end. make sure you convert your money factor rate into a loan rate to see exactly what you are getting.. Depending on model some are paying an equivalent loan rate of over 9% for the privledge of doing this ED! In a declining rate market, this is ludicris! 

Something's gotta give and I'd be shocked if I am not in good company with the frustration.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

The economocs of an ED lease are not the same as those of a purchase. I've been making loan payments for a few months allready but I am building equity in something that will be mine I intend to keep it for a good number of years so the time lost is a smaller percentage of my ownership period. With a lease you are indeed paying for usage that you are not getting.
I agree that while having the car tied up for as long as it is during ED is a pain, it is also could have been anticipated. I knew in March that I'd not see the car stateside until late July or early August. My car was just released to transport yesterday. So even with Customs delays and repairs at VDC , the time frame is what I figured.


----------

